# Smoked wild turkey breast



## PBH

I recently smoked one of the breasts from the turkey I shot this spring. It was FANTASTIC! It was as good (better!) than anything you get from a store. 

Here is how I did it.

Brine:
1 quart Water
½ C Salt - Kosher
½ C Dark Brown Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp chili powder*
2 tsp Celery Seed

I like to brine meats (fish, turkey, venison, etc.) that have been first frozen then thawed. Once the turkey breast is thawed, brine for 2 hours. Rinse THOROUGHLY. Pat dry. Do not add any additional salt! If you wish to add additional seasoning, go for it -- but don't add any more salt!

Smoke it:
place in your smoker. Cover the breast with some slices of bacon. This will help keep the breast moist, and add some additional flavor. Smoke at 200 degrees F, for 2 - 4 hours until the internal temperature of the breast reaches 160 degrees F. When the internal temp reaches 160, remove the breast (and bacon) and place in foil wrap. Allow to rest for at least 30 minutes.

Your turkey should now be ready to slice and eat. Enjoy!

(sorry. No pics. I ate it before I could photo it!)


*my chili powder is also home-made using pablano, anaheim, and jalapeno peppers. These peppers were also smoked, then crushed in a blender into a powder. It's a fantastic seasoning for anything you wish to add some smoke flavor and heat.


----------



## IBSquatchin

That brine looks like a keeper. I'll have to try that one.


----------



## gdog

Brined in...

*Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles*
1 ½ Gal Water
½ C Salt - Kosher
½ C Dark Brown Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)
2 tsp Celery Seed

Smoked at 200 with Apple wood....used water pan in smoker....trying everything to keep it from drying out.



















Almost done...OOO°)OO


----------

